# Where to buy metric socket Allen head bolt/screws Hex .7mm & .9mm?



## ziplock (Nov 26, 2003)

Hello

Where to buy metric socket Allen head bolt/screws Hex .7mm & .9mm?

I’m looking to buy metric socket head Hex blots/screws sizes .7mm, .9mm & 1.3mm. I’m building a miniature scale model and need these sizes; I have the Allen key sizes
M 0.7, M 0.9 & M 1.3, but I can’t find a website that carries these sizes of screws

Examples of the tools used for these types of micro screws, if the toolmakers make the tools, then the screws must exist!
Mini L-Key Hex Short-Arm 5Pc Set .7-.9-1.3-1.5-2.0mm made by Wiha.
http://www.micro-tools.com/store/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=35392


I’ve searched the Internet, but no luck, must be a hard to find website, so I thought I would ask the people with lots of knowledge on miniature models.

Thank you for your time, Tony.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Tony,
I don't know if these guys can help or if you've already looked there but they're worth a try- www.americanmodeleng.com
Good luck with your search.

Chris.


----------



## moe68 (Jan 20, 2006)

mcmastercarr.com,


----------



## ziplock (Nov 26, 2003)

What I found at mcmastercarr.com was metric Socket head Cap Screw Sizes.

Did I read this wrong? Still not M0.7, M0.9 or M1.3, what am I missing here?

Thank you for the help, but it seems that they don't have it? 


Sizes I found on mcmastercarr.com
M1.6 
M2 
M2.5 
M2.6 
M3 
M4 
M5 
M6 
M8 
M10 
M12 
M14 
M16 
M18 
M20 
M22 
M24 
M30 
M36 
M42 
M48


----------



## breid (May 8, 2008)

Try microfasteners at the following
http://www.microfasteners.com/


----------



## Denn (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello:
I think your problem is that the hex key size is not the same as the screw size. The size of the hex key refers the the distance across the flats of the key and the socket of the cap screw. The screw sizes you see listed is the diameter of the screw/bolt. A 6m 1.0 x 25 cap screw is 6mm in diameter and 25mm long. The 1.0 is the thread pitch or how fine or coarse the threads are. In this case, it's 1mm between threads.
Although the hex key/allen wrench size is usually close to the diameter of the screw, they are usually not the same. A standard 6mm cap screw uses a 5mm allen wrench. Different types of screws of the same size thread can have different size sockets, as is the case of a button head screw vs. a standard allen head cap screw.
The 1.6mm screws I see listed are pretty small, but screws used in watches and other fine mechanisms are probably alot smaller. Maybe watch repair sites may have more information. Good luck.


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

Denn said:


> Hello:
> I think your problem is that the hex key size is not the same as the screw size. The size of the hex key refers the the distance across the flats of the key and the socket of the cap screw. The screw sizes you see listed is the diameter of the screw/bolt. A 6m 1.0 x 25 cap screw is 6mm in diameter and 25mm long. The 1.0 is the thread pitch or how fine or coarse the threads are. In this case, it's 1mm between threads.
> Although the hex key/allen wrench size is usually close to the diameter of the screw, they are usually not the same. A standard 6mm cap screw uses a 5mm allen wrench. Different types of screws of the same size thread can have different size sockets, as is the case of a button head screw vs. a standard allen head cap screw.
> The 1.6mm screws I see listed are pretty small, but screws used in watches and other fine mechanisms are probably alot smaller. Maybe watch repair sites may have more information. Good luck.


ditto on everything stated, i do mech design and this statement is spot on.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Double ditto!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

How about Micro Mark at www.micromark.com or 1-800-225-1066 ?


----------



## ziplock (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm going to order some 1.6 mm Allen head screws and see how well it works. Thanks for all the info guys, I don't ussally mess with Allen Head screws, so it's new ground for me.

This has been fun and a lot to learn.

Thanks, Tony:thumbsup:


----------

